# Red Tuna Mango Tartare & Avocado Créme Fraîche



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

This lovely recipe is simply heavenly on an Urban terrace, coupled with a sparkling white wine, Champagne or Rosé.  

Quite lovely as well as an appetiser for Brunch at the weekend. 

RED TUNA & MANGO TARTARE WITH  MOUSSE OF AVOCADO & CRÈME FRAÎCHE .. 

INGREDIENTS FOR 4 PEOPLE:

1 pound  Sushi Grade Ahi Red Tuna or Red Tuna 
1 Small Orange of Zest grated 
2 spring onions, or scallion or shallot 
1 / 2 Lemon Juiced 
1 Ripe but Firm Mango 
A couple of Chive Ribbons minced finely
1" ( One Inch)  of freshly grated ginger 
2 Ripe Avocados 
2 Tablespoons of Crême Fraîche.  One can Sub:  Sour Cream or Cream Cheese. 
Gelatin Sheet ( For a Bain Marie ) 
2 Oval Shaped  Molds   

PREPARATION: 

1)   Firstly, rinse the red tuna in very cold water & pat dry with paper towelling. 

2)  Cube or slice into 1 / 4 "  Cubes and place in a large glass bowl. 

3)   Add salt of choice ( I use Sea Salt ) and a grind of Freshly ground black pepper ..  One can also grind,  pink, green and white peppercorns too.  

4)  Now grate the ginger, and orange zest.  Add to the glass bowl. 

5)  Peel and mince the onion of choice and squeeze the half of lemon.  Now, slice the Mango in half and scoop out the fruit and dice into tiny cubes. Add all to the glass bowl. 

6)  Marinate the red tuna in Refrigerator for 20 minutes. 

TO MAKE THE AVOCADO & CRÈME FRAÎCHE OVAL FIRM BUT CREAMY MOUSSE CONCOCTION:

1)  Slice the two avocados and remove the pits .. 

2)  Take out the flesh of the avocados with a Scooper or Spoon and put in a Food Processor ..  Add a bit of lemon or lime zest and a little of the citrus juice and purée until velvety creamy. 

3)  Now add the Crème Fraîche or Cream Cheesse or Sour Cream and 
re-combine until velvety. 

4)  Take 2 tablespoons of water and in a heatproof deep bowl, sprinkle The Gelatin over the top.   Let stand 2 minuites until it has a sponge like texture. 

5)  Now, place the bowl over the water in a sauce pan,  and create a Bain Marie ..  

6)  Mix clockwise with a Whisk  until the Gelatin is incorporated and dissolved. 

7)   Now let this mixture cool. 

8)  When the mixture is cool, add the avocado. 

9)   Take 2 egg whites separately and slowly and  whisk it until it peaks and gently fold it in to the avocado mixture. 

10)    Now let it cool and place in refrigerator for approx.  1 half hour covered.  

11)  Scoop into the molds to serve as an accompaniment with the Red Tuna. 

PLATING INSTRUCTIONS:

Use a large square or round White Plate, and place some Tuna Tartare in a Round Mold just off the centre of the plate to the left.  Then to the right side, place an oval mold of the avocado.  Drizzle with some Evoo, and take the Minced Chive Ribbons and create a " sprinkling " ..    



Voila !  Enjoy ..


----------



## CraigC (May 26, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> This lovely recipe is simply heavenly on an Urban terrace, coupled with a sparkling white wine, Champagne or Rosé.
> 
> Quite lovely as well as an appetiser for Brunch at the weekend.
> 
> ...



The items in "Bold" come in varying sizes. The mangos and avocados vary greatly in size based on variety. We had an avocado tree that produced fruit three times the size of the average Haas. If your recipe was based upon the Haas size, wouldn't using ones that were 3x that size have a great influence on the finished product? Same goes for the mangos. Can you specify the size of the mold required?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

Craig,  

Firstly, Thank You for your interest.

Now, to answer your questions:

1)  The Avocado Oval  mold is:    Width:  9 centimeters x  Length: 12 centimeters. 

2)  The Round or Circular  Mold for the Red Tuna is:   Width:  12 Centimeters Round  x  Depth:  8 Centimetres ..    

3)  I  use  Canary Island Avocados and the Mangos are from same region of Spain,  and I buy medium size in both these sub tropical / tropical fruits  and use the measured amounts ..  

I always buy an extra of each, just incase of bruises from shipping or other hazard on the interiors .. Or to use for a salad the next day ..  

4)  Large Size Fruits:  This would be fine, if you had family or friends joining you, or if you wish to prepare more that recipe states.   

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## tenspeed (May 27, 2017)

Seriouseats recently posted an article on eating raw fish that I found interesting.

What Is "Sushi-Grade," Anyway? A Guide to Eating Raw Fish at Home | Serious Eats


----------



## CraigC (May 27, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> Seriouseats recently posted an article on eating raw fish that I found interesting.
> 
> What Is "Sushi-Grade," Anyway? A Guide to Eating Raw Fish at Home | Serious Eats



IMO, once the citrus juice is added and the fish is left in it to marinate, it isn't raw any more. I've been eating raw seafood (oysters, clams and fish in the last 20 years) all my life. When I walk past the seafood dept. in the local grocery stores (Publix and Winn Dixie) the smell turns my stomach. Yet, I see people buying the seafood. In Penn Dutch, Restaurant Depot and Doris Market, there is absolutely no smell. When it comes to fish, there are very few exceptions to my rule about having to see the whole fish before purchase and I will never buy frozen. If I were land locked, I probably wouldn't eat any seafood unless I ordered it on line from a reliable source with overnight shipping.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 27, 2017)

Good Morning Tenspeed & Craig C. 


I buy the majority of my fish from a business client at the renowned Mercat in the Bari Goti of Barcelona, who is a Fish Monger and sells to the top restaurants, Hotels and bars in Barcelona, Gerona and Costa Brava.  He provides my tourists with a quick course on how to purchase fish and shellfish quite thoroughly and does a mini show cooking demonstration for them.  
Surely merits excellence ..   

Craig C:   True, the marinating process for Tartare or Ceviche or other preparations using fresh wild raw fish is very similar. Some marinate in citrus and others in white wine for example.   Just the ingredients locally are different and the timing. 

Thank you for visiting and have a wonderful holiday weekend.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 27, 2017)

Ten Speed, 

Thank you for the article.  Very informative. 

Have a lovely weekend.


----------

